# long 360



## michael williams (May 23, 2018)

i need help identifying a part on a recent purchase of my long 360, on the left side of the steering is a cylinder for the power steering assist, mine is leaking and i cand identify the part to look and see if i can find one. any help ?????


----------



## michael williams (May 23, 2018)

the cylinder is about 2 and a half feet long


----------



## michael williams (May 23, 2018)

also does it have a power sttering resirvoir?


----------



## michael williams (May 23, 2018)

thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Michael,

I would take the power steering cylinder to a local hydraulics repair shop, and let them rebuild it for you. OR you can look for a new replacement cylinder at the following sites:

www.wengers.com
www.longparts.com
www.sundownertractor.com
www.importtractorparts.net

If your tractor has a power steering pump, it has to have a PS fluid reservoir. On my tractor the PS reservoir is a case surrounding the PS pump.

Some tractors use the hydraulic system to provide power to the PS system.


----------

